# [frage]Bildgröße



## hagi2k2 (28. März 2003)

Hi
gibt es nen Programm mit dem man
viele Bilder anwählen kann und deren größe gleichzeitig bearbeiten kann?

Danke schonmal

Hagi2k2

Krieg=


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. März 2003)

z.B. Photoshop -> Aktionen, bzw. Stapelverarbeitung...

Gibt bestimmt auch irgendwas im Freewarebereich, aber da weiß ich keines so auf die schnelle...

Irfan View  hat sowas , soweit ich mich recht erinnern kann!


----------

